# الاسلام هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*كنت تعبان مش  فايق مخنوق من حياتى مضايق  قولت انزل الشارع*
*اتفرج على الفرح ابحث وادور*
*لاقيت العباره  دى  منشورة فى كل مكان*
*يا ترى انت الحل لايه يا اسلام؟؟؟؟*
*ااقولك انا  لو فقير محتاج ومش لاقى تاكل  تعالى   هنخليك   مسلم  وهنديك  شقة وعربيه   وفلوس  كتير هديه بس سيبك من   دينتك  ديا   دى مش هتنفعك فى  دنيتنا داحنا    هنجوزك بدل الواحدة اربعة  ولو على الفلوس هنفتحلك  مطبعة  وهتعيش رفيع المستوى   تعالى يا مسيحى   ولو  طلعت   مؤمن صحيح  يبقى من دنيتك هتستريح  وهيبقى  دواك السيف والموت  ياتعيش  صامت كدا فى  سكوت   والدول دى بتاعتنا  ولا هتقدر  فيها تعيش ولو تبص على المسيحيه  يوووووووه  دى  ديانه غريبه  ومش بتحب الدنيا  ديه*
*يقولك   تتجوز واحدة بس*
*واللى يضربك على خدك اليمين   تحوله التانى *
*وتحب اللى يشتمك   *
*وتصليله   ولو  جالك تعبان  تشفيه  وتدعى لربنا يديله*
*بالزمة مش مكسوف  وانت  بيموت منك الوف   وماشى   ميت من الخوف*
*اه  يا .....  يا  مسكين فكرنى ضعيف   بس هقولك حاجة انا  مسيحى وبالهى فرحان  وعمرى مكنت خايف او فى مرة جبان  بس بصليلك ربنا ينور عنيك وتعرف الدنيا  هتضيع من ايديك  ويااااااااااااااااااه   لو  تلغى  قلبك وتبص  بعنيك  *
*هتعرف الصح فين  بجد *
*لها  جزء تانى قريبا*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظرين الجز التانى​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاسلام هو الحل ، لكل منحل​*


----------



## zezza (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*



			اه يا ..... يا مسكين فكرنى ضعيف بس هقولك حاجة انا مسيحى وبالهى فرحان وعمرى مكنت خايف او فى مرة جبان بس بصليلك ربنا ينور عنيك وتعرف الدنيا هتضيع من ايديك ويااااااااااااااااااه لو تلغى قلبك وتبص بعنيك
هتعرف الصح فين بجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
الحلو اوى الجزء ده 
تسلم ايديك يا جون 
فى انتظار الجزء التانى


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو دميانه قال:


> منتظرين الجز التانى​


_* شكرا يابو دميانه نورت *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *الاسلام هو الحل ، لكل منحل​*


_* او ممكن تقول انه  الحل للى عايز يعشها براحة *_
_*بدون قيود  او اى ارتباطات  ربنا يبركك*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> الحلو اوى الجزء ده
> تسلم ايديك يا جون
> فى انتظار الجزء التانى


_ربنا يدبر وينزل فى  وقت  قريب مرسى يا زيزا  يسوع يبركيك_​


----------



## جندي المسيح (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك منتظرين الجزء التاني ومسيحية ومش خايفين
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أبو فادي عصام قال:


> ربنا يباركك منتظرين الجزء التاني ومسيحية ومش خايفين​


 اكيد ولا بنخاف م الدنيا بحالها  
احنا ولاد الملك  يا باشا  يسوع يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2010)

متابعه 
ومنتظره الجزء القادم يا جون
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اب هند (12 أكتوبر 2010)

> *كنت تعبان مش فايق مخنوق من حياتى مضايق قولت انزل الشارع*
> *اتفرج على الفرح ابحث وادور*
> *لاقيت العباره دى منشورة فى كل مكان*
> *يا ترى انت الحل لايه يا اسلام؟؟؟؟*
> ...


 
هههههههه    هي فين الفلوس الكتير دي يا حبيبي لأ وكمان عربيه دي هاصت   يا عم احنا لقين ناكل لما ندلكم فلوس وعربيات ههههههههه    اتكل علي الله


----------



## اب هند (12 أكتوبر 2010)

وبعدين انت فاهم غلط القصد من الاسلام هو الحل مش الفلوس ولا العربيه بس راحت البال فى طاعه الله واتباع اوامره والرضا وليس الحقد على من اعطاه الله وياريت متخليهاش جنازه وتشبع فيها لطم


----------



## Nemo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الاسلام هو الحل الوحيد فعلا




















بس للهلاك


----------



## Rosetta (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اب هند قال:


> وبعدين انت فاهم غلط القصد من الاسلام هو الحل مش الفلوس ولا العربيه بس راحت البال فى طاعه الله واتباع اوامره والرضا وليس الحقد على من اعطاه الله وياريت متخليهاش جنازه وتشبع فيها لطم


*
تفتكر المسيحية ما فيهاش راحة بال؟؟؟
تفتكر المسيحية ما فيهاش طاعة لله ؟؟
تفتكر المسيحية ما فيهاش اتباع لاوامر الله ؟؟

ابحث في معنى المسيحية جيدا لتعرف ان المسيحيــــة هي الحـــــل​*


----------



## جندي المسيح (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اب هند قال:


> وبعدين انت فاهم غلط القصد من الاسلام هو الحل مش الفلوس ولا العربيه بس راحت البال فى طاعه الله واتباع اوامره والرضا وليس الحقد على من اعطاه الله وياريت متخليهاش جنازه وتشبع فيها لطم



 يبقا عندك دماغ وبعدها تتكلم يا سي راحة البال:t30::t30:
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *يا ترى انت الحل لايه يا اسلام؟؟؟؟*​



*
سؤال مهم جدااا
وياريت حد من اصحاب الشعارات دي
يقولنا الاجابه المنطقيه له
ولاهي شعارات وخلاص
شكرا ليك ياحبي
ومتاااااابع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اب هند قال:


> هههههههه    هي فين الفلوس الكتير دي يا حبيبي لأ وكمان عربيه دي هاصت   يا عم احنا لقين ناكل لما ندلكم فلوس وعربيات ههههههههه    اتكل علي الله





اب هند قال:


> وبعدين انت فاهم غلط القصد من الاسلام هو الحل مش الفلوس ولا العربيه بس راحت البال فى طاعه الله واتباع اوامره والرضا وليس الحقد على من اعطاه الله وياريت متخليهاش جنازه وتشبع فيها لطم


*

هقلك علي حاجه حصلت قريب وشوفتها بنفسي
بس ياريت تصدقي كلامي لان انا مش مصلحتي حاجه
قريب كان في واحد قدي في السن من بلدنا
سمعت انه عايز يأسلم وراح فعلا لناس مسلمين
وكلم شيوخ مسلمين عشان يأسلم وهو سواق ع فكره
وبسأل ايه اللي خلاه يفكر في كده وهو اصلا
ميعرفش اي حاجه عن الدين الاسلامي والجواب بقي كان
ان المسلمين اللي عايزين يخلوه يأسلم قالوله
هنديك عربيه تشتغل عليها وعروسه تتجوزها
وطبعا عروسه ليها سوابق في حالات زي دي كتير
وهنديك فلوس تعيش بيها بس تأسلم
وهو عشان صغير في السن صدق كلامهم
وده يدل ان في مسلمين كتير عايزين ناس تأسلم وخلاص
من غير اي ايمان او يعرفوا اي حاجه عن الاسلام
عشان عدد الاسلام وبس يهمكم العدد زي ماقلت امبارح في الاخبار*​


----------



## جندي المسيح (12 أكتوبر 2010)

عددهم قطيع كبير واحنا الرعيان ولاد الملك
​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2010)

تأمل جميل يا جون

واحب اضيف يا تري الاسلام حل لايه بالضبط ؟

وهل حلوله مناسبة في زماننا الحالي ؟

لو نظرنا له من رؤية سياسية بحته هنلاقي اني اساس المشاكل الاسلام

فا ابسط مثال الارهابيين باسم الدين الذين يحدوثون العديد من القلائل في اغلب بلاد العالم

وسوف نجد ايضا ان الاسلام بما فيه من ظلم في مسئلة تعدد الزوجات نتج عليه طلاق لنساء عديدات اصبحت تحت رحمة نزوات بعض الرجال معدومي الضمير الذي اباح لهم الناس ورخص ثمنهم

فالاسلام لا يكفل اي شي كريم للبشرية

ولم يأتي بشئ مختلف

لذلك فهو فاشل بكل المقاييس

شكرا يا جون لمشاركتنا بتأملك وفي انتظار الجزء الثاني


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*هتودينا فى داهية ياواد ياجون 
طبعا أنا موافقة وبشدة على جملة الأسلام هو الحل 
قولى ليه قولتلى ليه بقى :hlp:
الأسلام حل لحاجات كتيييييييير 
زى لما واحد ولا واحدة تحب تسرق تعمل ايه 
تلبس نقاب طبعااااااااااا 
فى حالة زى دى يبقى الأسلام هو الحل لان هو اللى هيخليها تلبس نقاب 30:
لما واحد مجرم ويحب يبقى محترف فى أجرامه يعنى يبقى أرهابى 
هيعمل أيه أكييييييييد يبقى مسلم لان ده هو الحل لأنحرافه 
وكفاية كده عشان منرحش فى أبو حديد leasantr
هههههههه
فكر شوية بقى ياجون هتلاقى ان الاسلام حل لحاجات كتييييييير 
مش كل حاجة لازم أقولها لك انا علمتك انا كده :t30:
ههههههه
ميرسى ياجون لموضوعك الحلو ده *​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا جون
ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا منهم وينور عقلهم
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> متابعه
> ومنتظره الجزء القادم يا جون
> ربنا يباركك​


* ربنا يعوض الجميع يا  ميروووووو*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اب هند قال:


> وبعدين انت فاهم غلط القصد من الاسلام هو الحل مش الفلوس ولا العربيه بس راحت البال فى طاعه الله واتباع اوامره والرضا وليس الحقد على من اعطاه الله وياريت متخليهاش جنازه وتشبع فيها لطم


بص   فى ناس  كتير رديت عليك   وانا هقولك  كلمة لو  طلعتلى   كلمة واحدة غلط  صدقنى هعملك اللى انت عاوزا  حتى لو قولتى اشهر اسلامك  دلوقتى  هتلاقينى عملت  كدا
 كلامى صحيح  ومش محتاج    ااقولك ان البلد  كلها عارفة  كدا   وانت كمان بس بتكابر  واحب ااقولك حاجة انا لا بحبها  جنازة ولا محتاج للطم   بس  بص  على اللى بيحصل فى البلد وانت  هترد على نفسك  اتكلم مرة واحدة مع نفسك بصدق هتعرف ان  كلامى كله  مفيهوش  غلط 
ولو   طلعت  ذكر  بجد وفكرت  هتعرف ان الاسلام
اكيد لاقيت الاجابه عند مرمر ​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هتودينا فى داهية ياواد ياجون *
> 
> *طبعا أنا موافقة وبشدة على جملة الأسلام هو الحل *
> *قولى ليه قولتلى ليه بقى :hlp:*
> ...


 
مشاركة جميلة بجد يا مرمر :new6:​


----------



## yousteka (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااا يا جون
و في انتظار الجزء التانى​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اب هند قال:


> هههههههه هي فين الفلوس الكتير دي يا حبيبي لأ وكمان عربيه دي هاصت يا عم احنا لقين ناكل لما ندلكم فلوس وعربيات ههههههههه اتكل علي الله


 
بيحصل لانه بيجي بعد صلاة الجمعة وبيلم فلوس علي حس الشخص اللي دخل الاسلام

وانا اعرف موضوع زي كدا حصل و الشخص لحد دلوقتي موجود وربنا يدينا ويديك الوسع ههههه

فبلاش ننكر بلا اساس لاني في دعم من السعودية للناس دي وجماعات بتدعم الاسلمة 

اما اللي يدخل المسيحية فطاقات جهنم بتكون اتفتحت قدامه ومحكوم عليه بالاعدام من اسرته والمجتمع


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> الاسلام هو الحل الوحيد فعلا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* ربنا يستر   نورت  *​


red rose88 قال:


> *تفتكر المسيحية ما فيهاش راحة بال؟؟؟*
> *تفتكر المسيحية ما فيهاش طاعة لله ؟؟*
> *تفتكر المسيحية ما فيهاش اتباع لاوامر الله ؟؟*​
> 
> *ابحث في معنى المسيحية جيدا لتعرف ان المسيحيــــة هي الحـــــل*​​




* اجابه نموذجيه يا روزا  نورتى  *​


mikel coco قال:


> *سؤال مهم جدااا*
> *وياريت حد من اصحاب الشعارات دي*
> *يقولنا الاجابه المنطقيه له*
> *ولاهي شعارات وخلاص*
> ...




* مرمر رديت  رد بجد  عجبنى   هديها عليه تقيم *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*تشرف يا  كوكووو*​


mikel coco قال:


> *هقلك علي حاجه حصلت قريب وشوفتها بنفسي*
> *بس ياريت تصدقي كلامي لان انا مش مصلحتي حاجه*
> *قريب كان في واحد قدي في السن من بلدنا*
> *سمعت انه عايز يأسلم وراح فعلا لناس مسلمين*
> ...




 ياريت  نشوف الاخ  تانى بقى  شكرا يا  ميكى   على القصة وفعلا    دى حقيقة​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> تأمل جميل يا جون
> 
> واحب اضيف يا تري الاسلام حل لايه بالضبط ؟
> 
> ...


_ نورت يا  كبير وربنا يبعت  ونخلصه بسرعة  _
_سرفت يا باشا_​


coptic marmar قال:


> *هتودينا فى داهية ياواد ياجون *
> 
> *طبعا أنا موافقة وبشدة على جملة الأسلام هو الحل *
> *قولى ليه قولتلى ليه بقى :hlp:*
> ...




_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_ ع فكرة مروريك بجد  جامد   جدااااااا_
_وانا اضم راى لرايك   وموافق  عليه  _​


marmora jesus قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا جون
> 
> ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا منهم وينور عقلهم
> 
> ربنا معاك ويباركك​




 سيبى ايدى مسيحيه يا  مرمورة
منورة​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

yousteka قال:


> جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااا يا جون
> 
> 
> و في انتظار الجزء التانى​


 نورت ىيا  تيكا وفى انتظار مشاركاتيك  وتنورينا   كدا دايما  leasantrleasantr


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> مشاركة جميلة بجد يا مرمر :new6:​



:08::08::08:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * مرمر رديت  رد بجد  عجبنى   هديها عليه تقيم *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*



*اى خدمة ياجوووووون
فين التقييم بقى :closedeye
هههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى جون ع الموضوع*
* وفى انتظار جزء تانى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *اى خدمة ياجوووووون*
> 
> *فين التقييم بقى :closedeye*
> 
> *هههههه*​


 تم يا  فندم ونورتى بجد يا مرمر   عثل يا  حجة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*في العالم سوف يكون لكم ضيق*

*لكن ثقوا اني قد غلبت العالم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسى جون ع الموضوع*
> 
> 
> *وفى انتظار جزء تانى*​


_* شكرا يا روكا   نورتى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *في العالم سوف يكون لكم ضيق*​
> 
> *لكن ثقوا اني قد غلبت العالم*​


 مرسى يا ثروت نورتى


----------

